# Fulfillment Companies Doing All Over Printing



## blessedwilliam (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I do a lot of graphic design on tees, short and long sleeve, that cover the majority of a t-shirt, if not the whole thing. I am having a hard time finding a fulfillment company that can do all over printing on any and all of the products they offer (short sleeve tee, long sleeve tee, tanks, hoodies, etc.). Most of them only offer it on select products.

Does anyone know of a fulfillment company that can print all over designs regardless of the product? I understand I would have to format the design differently for different products, and that is not an issue.

Thank you in advance for any information!


----------



## 529apparel (Jul 17, 2016)

@skdave could likely take care of your needs.


----------



## jakehypergiant (Oct 29, 2016)

Try out instagram.com/sublimatedthreads


----------

